# If You Could Run a Drive-In



## Zombie-F

Let's say you got the opportunity to operate a Dusk-till-Dawn horror movie fest at the local Drive-In theater, what movies would you pick? I think my lineup would go something like this:

*6:00 PM - 8:00 PM:* A Nightmare on Elm Street
*8:00 PM - 10:00 PM:* Halloween
*10:00 PM - 12:00 AM:* House of 1000 Corpses
*12:00 AM - 2:00 AM:* Evil Dead
*2:00 AM - 4:00 AM:* An American Werewolf in London
*4:00 AM - 6:00 AM:* The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)

So, list your picks already!


----------



## Lilith

I am not sure time wise and stuff but I have to say these are the films I would have played...

Battle Royale
Uzamaki
Hellraiser
House of 1000 Corpses
May
Cabin Fever
Bram Stoker's Dracula

And I think that would be it.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Night of The Living Dead
Psycho
The Exorcist
Night of The Demons
The Howling
Creepshow
Fright Night


----------



## Zombie-F

How could I have forgotten Night of the Living Dead?


----------



## Sinister

*From Dusk Till Dawn. * (It seems appropriate for said theme.) _6:00 PM-8:00 PM_ 
*Re-Animator.* _8:00 PM-10:00 PM_ 
*The Howling.* _10:00 PM-12:00 AM_
*In the Mouth of Madness.* _12:00 AM-2:00 AM_ 
*Alien* _2:00 AM-4:00 AM_ 
*Dawn of the Dead.* (either version) _4:00 AM-6:00 AM_

That would just about cap it. I could easily do a second, third or fourth list.


----------



## Hauntful

Great topic! Here is my line up as followed bellow.  

An American Werewolf In London
Night of the Living Dead
The Lost Boys
The Howling
Friday the 13th
Amityville Horror


----------



## Rocky

Cool! Here's my listing:

*6pm-8pm* Night of the Livind Dead
*8pm-10pm* Return of the Livind Dead
*10pm-12am* Evil Dead 2
*12am-2am* Halloween 
*2am-4am* Fright Night
*4am-6am* From Dusk till Dawn


----------



## Dreamdemon

A Nightmare on Elm Street
Bram Stoker's Dracula
Aliens
Friday the 13th part 7 he new Blood
The Exorcist
The Shinning

Aaron


----------



## death2u

Carrie
Battle Royale
Versus
Suicide Club
Ginger Snaps
Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Zombie-F

Just bumping an old thread the new members may be interested in.

*bump*


----------



## Doctorthingit

*6:00 PM - 7:37 PM* = Carrie
*7:45 PM - 9:18 PM* = Halloween
*9:25 PM - 11:03 PM* = Suspiria
*11:10 PM - 12:33 AM* = The Texas Chainsaw Massacre
*12:40 AM - 2:15 AM* = Friday the 13th Part 3
*2:25 AM - 3:57 AM* = A Nightmare On Elm Street
*4:05 AM - 5:30 AM* = The Evil Dead
*The rest of the time* = Classic horror trailers (Rosemary's Baby, Night of the Living Dead, The Exorcist, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, The Omen, etc.)


----------



## Zombie-F

Doctorthingit said:


> *6:00 PM - 7:37 PM* = Carrie
> *7:45 PM - 9:18 PM* = Halloween
> *9:25 PM - 11:03 PM* = Suspiria
> *11:10 PM - 12:33 AM* = The Texas Chainsaw Massacre
> *12:40 AM - 2:15 AM* = Friday the 13th Part 3
> *2:25 AM - 3:57 AM* = A Nightmare On Elm Street
> *4:05 AM - 5:30 AM* = The Evil Dead
> *The rest of the time* = Classic horror trailers (Rosemary's Baby, Night of the Living Dead, The Exorcist, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, The Omen, etc.)


Oh man, if you're doing Friday 3, it's gotta be in 3D! While you're at it, might as well do the Friday the 13th 3D Drinking Game I concocted a while back.

I like the inclusion of Horror trailers too. Good way to fill time while the films are switched out.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Thank you. And do you have any idea how long it takes for drive-in people to set up the next movie in a marathon? I've never actually been to a drive-in before so I just assumed it could take between 7 and 10 minutes... even if they had to hurry.


----------



## uncle willie

when i was in school the massillion drive in had movies till dawn{70's and 80's}. of corse i was never allowed to go. the most we hav ehere now is doubles. It still a great till with a **** load of people and food!


----------



## Zombie-F

Doctorthingit said:


> Thank you. And do you have any idea how long it takes for drive-in people to set up the next movie in a marathon? I've never actually been to a drive-in before so I just assumed it could take between 7 and 10 minutes... even if they had to hurry.


Actually, I don't think it takes any time at all. I was at a drive-in last summer for a double feature (Open Water and Bourne Supermacy) and the second movie started almost immediately after the first was over.

But, doing trailers give people an opportunity to get snacks between pictures.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Zombie-F said:


> Actually, I don't think it takes any time at all. I was at a drive-in last summer for a double feature (Open Water and Bourne Supermacy) and the second movie started almost immediately after the first was over. But, doing trailers give people an opportunity to get snacks between pictures.


And the movies don't have to end at 5:30, that's actually where I designed the trailers to go because I'm running the Drive-In. But of course like anything I'm into the learning experience, all I have right now are ideas. So then the trailers could be doubled up on and get at least 2 trailers inbetween the movies, whole bunch after all seven movies. And in the space between each movie, there would still be time between the trailers to show ads or commercials for the theater snacks or whathaveyou. Nothing more important also than running a toothpaste ad. Ha ha.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Hmm .. this is a good one. I would have to choose:

Night of the living Dead - original
Dawn of the Dead
Hellraiser (any of them up to Inferno)
28 Days later
Anguish - cheesy but not to bad
Nightmare on Elm Street

That's just to name a few I could pick .. though the list could be endless


----------



## Sinister

Giving this one the BUMP again.


----------



## Lazario

Peeping Tom
Let's Scare Jessica to Death
Don't Look Now
The Wicker Man
Alice, Sweet Alice
Dressed to Kill


----------



## Death's Door

Here goes my list:

6-8 Phantasm
8-10 Near Dark
10-12 Friday the 13th
12-2 Rocky Horror Picture Show
2-4 The Exorcist
4-6 Dawn of the Dead

Now, I would also like to have a "Nostalgic Night"

6-8 The Blob (w/Steve McQueen)
8-10 Night of the Living Dead
10-12 Little Shop of Horrors
12-2 Rocky Horror Picture Show
2-4 Creepshow
4-6 Elvira Mistresss of the Dark


----------



## slightlymad

Bram Stokers Dracula
Frankenstein
Land of the Dead
Hellraiser
House of a Thousand Corpses
Devils Rejects


----------



## Dr Morbius

What's a Drive-in?


----------



## turtle2778

OMG...My husband and i are actually starting one. I want to run a allnight Halloweenathon. Dracula, swampthing, wolfman, jaws, freddy, jason, michael, omen, shining,exorcist. Ya know all those movies that scared the crap out of me when i was a kid. Hell they still do.


----------



## Death's Door

turtle2778 said:


> OMG...My husband and i are actually starting one. I want to run a allnight Halloweenathon. Dracula, swampthing, wolfman, jaws, freddy, jason, michael, omen, shining,exorcist. Ya know all those movies that scared the crap out of me when i was a kid. Hell they still do.


That sounds great! I wish you guys the best of luck. When I was a kid, they were all over the place. Now, there are none around. Never got to go to one but would love to do it now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nosferatu
White Zombie
The Devil Bat
Carnival of Souls
Night of the Living Dead
Susperia
Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Sinister

There would be theme nights at mine as well for an entire month. Depending on when the full moon came along, that's when lycanthropes would hold sway:

*The Wolfman*
*Curse of the Werewolf*
*An American Werewolf in London*
*The Howling*
*Ginger Snaps*
*Dog Soldiers*

Vampires?

*The Horror of Dracula*
*Bram Stokers Dracula*
*The Lost Boys*
*Fright night*
*Blade*
*John Carpenter's Vampires*

Zombies?

*Night of the Living Dead (68)*
*Dawn of the Dead (78)*
*Day of the Dead*
*Return of the Living Dead*
*Dawn of the Dead (04)*
*Shaun of the Dead*

The Devil?

*The Exorcist*
*The Omen*
*Angel Heart*
*The Prophecy*
*Devil's Advocate*
*Constantine*


----------



## SeanPBizner

*One Screen*

If I had just one screen:

·	6:00 PM - 8:00 PM: The Blob
·	8:00 PM - 10:00 PM: Dawn Of The Dead (78)
·	10:00 PM - 12:00 AM: Halloween 
·	12:00 AM - 2:00 AM: Evil Dead
·	2:00 AM - 4:00 AM: The Shining
·	4:00 AM - 6:00 AM: Phantasm


----------



## HibLaGrande

I want to got to Seans out door. And Sins...


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen

Ok, if I had my own drive in theatre and i was doing a marathon horror movie fest, the following film would be shown:

These are these fun movies, which would start at dusk, and proceed have some family based films in there too.

Early evening (from 6-9):
I'd air some of the old Halloween cartoons I watched as a kid: 

Garfield's Haunted Halloween
Ichabod Crane and the Legend of Sleepy Hollow
It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown!
Vincent 

Then these will be shown with classic Halloween trailers and commercials.

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (the version with Spencer Tracey in it)
Halloween
Friday the 13th
Sleepaway Camp
Carrie
Slither
Army of Darkness

Then I'd probably close out the marathon with Shaun of the Dead


----------



## edwood saucer

Yes - I'd go broke... I'm all over the place...

·	6:00 PM - 8:00 PM: Salems Lot 
·	8:00 PM - 10:00 PM: Legend Of Boggy Creek
·	10:00 PM - 12:00 AM: The Fog (orig) 
·	12:00 AM - 2:00 AM: Dead Alive
·	2:00 AM - 4:00 AM: Trog
·	4:00 AM - 6:00 AM: Rabid


----------



## 967-Evil

Friday the 13th part 2
The Funhouse
The Shining
The Hitcher
Black Christmas
Poltergeist


----------



## writer93

For me, it would probably be:
Friday The 13th
Friday The 13th part 2
Halloween
Halloween 2
The Shining 
Evil Dead
Evil Dead 2


----------



## palerider44magg

will think of the only films ever scared me my life
was the 8mm home movies 
now those are the real horror films


----------



## writer93

I would probably play a film from each category, like maybe the original Dawn of the Dead, Evil Dead, Halloween, Friday the 13th, Poltergeist. Maybe do it that way.


----------

